# Motivation, or lack of.



## Matt-NM (Jan 26, 2011)

I am having a huge problem with motivation at work right now. It has been like this for some time. I have a boss that only checks in once in a great while, as I basically do work for other customers. I seem to get distracted with everything. Anything that pops into my mind will take the focus off of work.

I'm not sure if i'm just not interested, or if it's something else. Maybe I need to be on meds! Anybody else ever go through this? What got you through? Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 26, 2011)

time to plan a vacation!! I find a week or so away from work will help with those distractions


----------



## Dleg (Jan 26, 2011)

I changed jobs. A new challenge to focus on.

Before that, I studied for the PE, wrote some manuals, did some other resume-building projects. But eventually I had to face the fact that my job was no longer challenging.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Jan 27, 2011)

Dleg said:


> I changed jobs. A new challenge to focus on.
> Before that, I studied for the PE, wrote some manuals, did some other resume-building projects. But eventually I had to face the fact that my job was no longer challenging.


I'm on the same path, work doesn't challenge me anymore, I can do my present role with my eyes shut and have a ton more free time with the same amount of work, although I hate it when anything new comes in...

I went and got my EIT when this feeling started, then LEED Green Associate, LEED AP will be done in a couple of weeks, then it's on to PE... After that, probably time for a new job. Resume should be pretty stuffed full by then.


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 27, 2011)

I've done the EIT/PE. I'm not sure if it's this specific job, or engineering in general. I can't say that I hate the job. It can actually be ok. It's just the buckling down and getting into it without distraction that i'm having problems with.

I grew up doing physical labor/hands on jobs. Of course those are easier to get going on because if you're not moving, you're not working. In an engineering job that takes place mostly at a desk, there is very little physical difference between doing nothing and working hard. This is all I can figure.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 27, 2011)

Matt-NM said:


> I grew up doing physical labor/hands on jobs. Of course those are easier to get going on because if you're not moving, you're not working. In an engineering job that takes place mostly at a desk, there is very little physical difference between doing nothing and working hard. This is all I can figure.


This is my issue. Its so easy to just let your mind wander when the "fun stuff" is just a mouse click away. On days when i have a harder time focusing, i force myself to go out in the field and move around. Ive found that if I dont have a looming deadline, I just wont work on it.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 27, 2011)

Im in the same boat. I find that the usual project work has become so routine for me that it bores me to tears. I have about half a dozen side projects that I would love to work on (optimizing some of designs, some R&amp;D work etc) but Im so swamped with project work and sales proposals that I dont have time to spam EB.com on most days.

Perhaps a change will do you good?


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to see i'm not alone. The "one click away" is probably my biggest problem. My mind wonders, thinks of something, and then I feel like I need to go find out everything about it. If I don't have deadlines, I also find it difficult buckling down. I sometimes wish my boss was actually a little more in my face about work. Maybe I just need a wakeup call.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2011)

A motivating boss is no cure for an unmotivated employee. I learned this at my last job. I was in a really good position in a prestigious A/E firm, but I found the work incredibly boring. I spent so much time on the Internet that I got two "talking to"s from my immediate supervisor, one from the vice president of the firm, and finally a "come to Jesus meeting" with the president. Shortly after that last meeting, I left for my new job. They were happy with my work and level of production...the president even told me he wanted me to begin to transition into a leadership role. I just couldn't see myself doing that type of work for the rest of my career.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, the internet is a big distraction when you're not totally satisfied with your work. Maybe just try to shut yourself off from it for a while, and see if your attitude changes?


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Been there, done that.

In the past few years, I've earned 4 certifications (IT and such), and am now working on the PE.

The PE will either make me valuable and give me different work, or...


----------



## frazil (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this a relatively new thing? Did you just take the PE? I took the October exam, and remember than for months after I found out that I passed in January I was pretty worthless. I was easily distracted - exactly how you describe. I still don't understand why, but it seemed like I needed a mental break after all that studying and then waiting and stressing. It didn't last long before I had more work than I knew what to do with.


----------



## Matt-NM (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say it has come on stronger the last few years. I passed the PE in April of 2008. I do remember the same type of thing years ago, but probably to a lesser extent. I guess I always have to consider whether I want to do this forever. How many people work to make a living -vs- work in their dream job? Maybe some soul searching is needed.


----------

